# Spotting After HSG



## mama d

Good morning! Can those of you who had an HSG test tell me how things were for you the days following the procedure? I bled a lot during my test because my OB had to dilate my cervix (ouch). She told me to expect spotting for 1 to 2 days which is exactly what has happened. My concern is the clotting. I'm passing small brown clots. Nothing is painful and there isn't heavy bleeding, but the clots seemed odd to me. I called my OB's office yesterday and spoke with a nurse, she said bleeding for a couple of days is normal and not to worry...BUT THAT'S NOT WHAT I ASKED HER. I specifically said I'm spotting but there are also clots. She put me on hold and came backto tell me spotting is normal. Ugh! 

Anyone have any experience with the clotting? Is this tissue? Or is it just old blood?

Also, I should ovulate in the next 2 or 3 days so we usually start BDing around now. I'm afraid to BD with the spotting and clots...is there any risk of infection???

Thanks for listening!!


----------



## wonderstars

Depends on the clot size I suppose. I had small tiny clots for the first bit. Are they quite large and often? If they're not large (bigger than a quarter), red, associated with pain and seem to be lessening then it should be fine. If you're having a lot of pain with it, I would definitely talk to your nurses again. Oddly enough all my large clots came with my period and those were large buggers. Just keep an eye on things.


----------



## sarahhays82

I had it done last Friday and did spot for a few hours afterwards but it stopped pretty quickly I guess... Sorry I couldn't help you with the probs your having but he did tell me to call if I had a lot of bleeding. Good luck!!


----------



## mama d

Thanks for the responses, ladies. It has pretty much stopped now so I think it must have been normal. I'm just glad it's done! Now, fingers crossed my tubes are sparklier than they thought and we make a little peanut this month. If not, I already stopped at the pharmacy to pick up the Clomid prescription for next cycle. Feeling hopeful!


----------



## monalisa81

You shouldn't TTC this cycle, I had a HSG in june 2011 and doctor told us to use protection that cycle because the egg is subject to x-rays during the HSG and yes I spotted for 1-2 days but no clots. good luck


----------



## mama d

Thanks for the reply! I think doctors are all crazy!! :). My OB told to be sure to TTC this month because I'll be extra fertile. She said there should be no impact to the egg because the HSG is done during the "safe time" before your LH begins to rise. I don't even know what to believe anymore! I'm starting to think we're the experts and not the OB! 

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## wonderstars

There's no conclusive evidence that the dye interferes and it's already flowed into your abdominal cavity of it's passed your cervix. Most docs do recommend bd'ing that cycle but not until 48hours have passed. I asked the radiologist while I was kinda loopy from drugs, during my selective HSG, but I guess it's different everywhere. :shrug:


----------



## Missy8110

Mama d - I just came across this thread after googling the same issue. Did yours last long? I just had the hsg done yesterday (cycle day 5) and had this type of spotting this morning :wacko: Kinda freaked me out. I'm just hoping this is old "cob webs" that were cleared out from the test and that it paved the way for a BFP this cycle! :shrug:


----------

